# I did it!



## Bigtbbq (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome and good luck, Dont know much about the strain, But just met a guy here in Iowa and he loves them..... Enjoy and welcome to the forum!!!!!
Tom


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've had MHI bees and liked them myself. Best of luck to you, it's a wonderful hobby to have.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

minnesota hygenics yep... raise more than a few of them (as nucs for sale) in the spring time (I use another bee keepers cells). evidently based on what has been written by the lady who runs the minnesota hygenic program you need dominate (both sides of the mating) gene expression for the trait to fully display itself. I likely will in the near future do a bit more work with this type of bee. I like the idea that the hygenic trait can be measured and quantified. 

nice bees, but can be a bit rowdy from time to time. as a new beekeeper you may want to work these when things are just right. it is not my intention to worry you excessivesly here, so perhaps I should finish by suggesting that 'all bees no matter what their origin can be a bit testy from time to time'. <somewhat to highly dependent on the context of the situation.


----------

